# How do you store your rack?



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Winter is coming and I'm looking for ideas how to hang my Thule T2 Classic platform rack on the garage wall.

Anyone done this with similar platform racks? Show me a picture.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

With a sturdy, breathable bra


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

pitdaddy said:


> Winter is coming and I'm looking for ideas how to hang my Thule T2 Classic platform rack on the garage wall.
> 
> Anyone done this with similar platform racks? Show me a picture.
> 
> ...


I bought misc parts (K Rail and strongest hooks) of this product from Lowes. Works like a charm just as long as your K-Rail is drilled into the studs.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-KOBALT-K-RAIL-AND-HOOK-INLINE-KIT/50223579


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I set that ***** on the ground. It ain't light. But I do keep it close to the tail of my car so it's not too much of a ***** to get on, only a couple seconds.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I leave it installed. Too much non-winter sports gear hanging in there.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

It seldom leaves the hitch on my truck. We really don't have winters here on the Central Coast of CA. :lol: With that said, I have bought and sold several T2's that I have scooped off craigslist for stupid cheap. One of the coolest set-ups I ran across was the guy had a 6" piece of 2" square stock welded to about a 8" x 4" piece of plate steel, maybe 1/4" thick I'd guess. That was lag bolted to a 4x4 post on his fence. He stored it well up off the ground and folded just like it would be when not in use on your vehicle. It would be very easy to do something similar in nature with a little imagination even if you didn't have easy access to the welding apparatus.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

D Bone said:


> With a sturdy, breathable bra


So you have man tits that need a bra? That's wierd!


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I got this cheap from Home Depot or somewhere. It works great and I can store my bag underneath and my Camelbak can hang too.

I bought the Sherpa specifically since it is so light (25-30 lbs) so the rack has no problem holding it. I did make sure I screwed into a stud with some large lag type screws.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I mounted a receiver plug into the floor with a couple of tapcons. Bike rack stands ther without falling over, stays close to where I use it.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Oh My Sack! said:


> One of the coolest set-ups I ran across was the guy had a 6" piece of 2" square stock welded to about a 8" x 4" piece of plate steel, maybe 1/4" thick I'd guess. That was lag bolted to a 4x4 post on his fence. He stored it well up off the ground and folded just like it would be when not in use on your vehicle. It would be very easy to do something similar in nature with a little imagination even if you didn't have easy access to the welding apparatus.


If I'm understanding that correctly, it seems like this would be functionally similar without the need to weld it yourself:
1UPUSA.com :: Rack Stash for 2" Racks

I like the idea. If I ever live somewhere with a garage again...


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

D Bone said:


> With a sturdy, breathable bra


Stop it....you're making me hot.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

We hang ours on the wall behind our bikes with a couple of solid hooks...


----------



## fatkidonabike (Feb 7, 2016)

I leave my classic on my truck all winter long. Gotta haul the fatty around somehow. If I do need to haul/tow something with my truck I just throw it in the pile of junk already stacked in my garage.


----------



## ajavt (Nov 22, 2012)

Built this for my 1up. Hangs flush to the wall and super easy to get on and off. Best solution out there!














PS: Sorry about that - How do you rotate photos in a post?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I make her store her rack away in a firm sports bra, till I'm ready to unleash them and play!


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> One of the coolest set-ups I ran across was the guy had a 6" piece of 2" square stock welded to about a 8" x 4" piece of plate steel, maybe 1/4" thick I'd guess. That was lag bolted to a 4x4 post on his fence. He stored it well up off the ground and folded just like it would be when not in use on your vehicle. It would be very easy to do something similar in nature with a little imagination even if you didn't have easy access to the welding apparatus.


I've thought about something similar if I am picturing this right using these types of products below and no welding required, maybe just some extra wood.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N2WH44H?psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Swagman-RV-2-Bumper-Adaptor/dp/B00174ZHGU

https://www.amazon.com/Carrier-Rece...854&sr=1-2&keywords=square+bumper+hitch+mount

But I've not gotten this far yet, for now it sits up against the side of my garage out of sight behind the bushes.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I typically hang my roof rack (Yakima Megawarrior) on a ladder hook:

Everbilt Gray Heavy Duty Double-Arm Padded Hanger-18044 - The Home Depot

Cheap and easy install.


----------



## lowrights (Feb 8, 2008)

Design looks great, can you provide approximate dimensions? Did you start with 2x4 lumber? Looks a little beefier than that.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a side shed that I use to store my lawnmower and other outdoor equipment. I keep my racks (I have a 4 bike swagman that breaks down into two parts.

I have a couple of ladder screw type coated j-hooks into the 2x4's inside the shed. I then used a pice of 24 inch rebar to hook the receiver end of the rack in between the 2x4's to keep the whole unit from being bumped in the shed and falling on my toes. It also keeps the rack tight to the wall.


----------



## peregrino (Sep 9, 2019)

*Build a cart for the Thule XT Pro*

I have the four bike extended version of the Thule XT Pro. And the thing is so heavy that I wanted a solution to move it to and from the hitch of my car and serve as storage. Don't want to have to lift that thing ever again. So I made my own solution with a cheap cart from Amazon and two by fours. It works better than I would have thought. Lines up well with the hitch I just push it on.



ajavt said:


> Built this for my 1up. Hangs flush to the wall and super easy to get on and off. Best solution out there!
> 
> PS: Sorry about that - How do you rotate photos in a post?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I upgraded. So, my new girl friend has a set of perky DD's, and she hates bras. So, they just usually hang free. No storage needed!


----------



## seanwhite6 (Mar 28, 2021)

peregrino said:


> *Build a cart for the Thule XT Pro*
> 
> I have the four bike extended version of the Thule XT Pro. And the thing is so heavy that I wanted a solution to move it to and from the hitch of my car and serve as storage. Don't want to have to lift that thing ever again. So I made my own solution with a cheap cart from Amazon and two by fours. It works better than I would have thought. Lines up well with the hitch I just push it on.


This is awesome, I have the same rack and addition, and was looking for a way to carry it easier and store it. Can you share anymore details on your setup or link to the cart? How did you do the 2x4s?


----------

